# Metapher-Datenbank - gibt's das?



## tantebootsy (20. März 2006)

Hi,

wir sollen uns hier ein Titelbild überlegen für eine innerbetriebliche Zeitung, die "Horizonte" heißt. Nicht wirklich überraschend, dass das Bild etwas mit "Horizont erweitern" o.ä. zu tun haben soll.
Die bisherigen Titelbilder der Zeitung waren oft Landschaftsbilder, also klassische Horizonte.
Wir möchten aber etwas anderes, originelleres machen, wobei ich z.B. die Idee hatte, einfach einen Tellerrand abzubilden, oder ein Typ, der über den Tellerrand schaut (im Sinne von "über den Tellerrand schauen, den eigenen Horizont erweitern").

Was macht ihr denn, um eventuell auf Metaphern o.ä. zu kommen? Habt ihr da irgendwelche Techniken oder Quellen, unter denen ihr oft fündig werdet?
Cool wäre es doch, wenn's eine Metaphern-Datenbank im Netz gäbe in der man ein Wort eingibt und sie spuckt alle möglichen bekannten Sprüche, Redewendungen, Metaphern etc. aus  

Damit könnte man dann grafisch arbeiten ...

Gruß,
Micha


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (20. März 2006)

Hi,
also in Word kannst du dir ja z.B. für ein wort ähnliche ausgeben lassen wenn du die rechte Maustaste drückst.
ODer du suchst gleich mal mit dem dir schon eingefallenen in Stockfotodatenbanken und schaust dir dann mal an was für suchwörter die sonst noch so für bestimmte Bilder verwenden die zu deinem Suchwort passen (war grad mal so ne Idee gewessen  ).
Mit der von dir gewünschten Datenbank kann ich jetzt weniger dienen.

Gruß


----------



## holzoepfael (20. März 2006)

Vielleicht hilft das weiter:
Hamburger Metapherndatenbank


----------



## tantebootsy (21. März 2006)

@dirty: Merci, auf die Ideen bin ich auch gekommen + hab sie auch schon ausprobiert. Leider kommt man da nicht so gut auf "um die Ecke"-Ideen, hilft aber teilweise schon weiter. 
Noch ein Tipp: es gibt auch einen öffentlichen Thesaurus ähnlich dem in Word.

@holz: Ja, die hatte ich auch schon probiert. Scheint aber nicht besonders ergiebig zu sein bzw. sind erst wenige Worte in dieser Datenbank.

Hmm ... weitere Tipps werden aber gerne angenommen!  

Micha


----------



## Mercynary (27. März 2006)

thesaurus ist natürlich keine metapherndatenbank, aber hier einige dinge die drinnen waren (evl. hilfreich, womit sich das unternehmen beschäftigt):

Himmelrand, Unerreichbarkeit, hinter dem Mond, über alle Berge, unereichbar
Eisschicht, Wasserwaage, ausdehnen
durch die Wolken brechen
Sternwarte, Amphitheater, Pupille (dazu fällt mir eine Spiegelung eines Horizontes oder einer Grenze in einem Auge ein), Schlüsselloch (dazu fällt auch etwas ein  ich mein natürlich die Perspektive durch ein Schlüsselloch in einen vollkommen anderen Raum - im Sinne einer Wahrnehmung - zu blicken)
Gedankengebäude, Fortschritt, offene Türen einrennen
Aufgeschlossenheit, großes Format (dazu fällt mir irgendwie abstrakt ein etwas viel zu großes in ein Bild zu bekommen - eine Person die durch einen Bilderrahmen schaut und eine neue Landschaft 'betritt'), Weltoffenheit
hoffentlich hilft es


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (28. März 2006)

Hallo,

Erste Anlaufstelle für Thesaurus sollte immer noch http://wortschatz.uni-leipzig.de/ sein.

Weitere Ideen zum Thema Horizonte:


übertriebene Darstellung eines Horizonts (Fischaugeneffekt)
durchbrechende Mauer (im Kopf)
Endlospapier, -band
eine Tangente

Alles Ideen, die mir in der ersten Minute in den Sinn kamen,
ob davon was Brauchbares dabei ist, sei Dir überlassen.. 

Gruß


----------



## tantebootsy (28. März 2006)

Mercynary hat gesagt.:
			
		

> (dazu fällt mir eine Spiegelung eines Horizontes oder einer Grenze in einem Auge ein)



Hey, geile Idee! Stichwort "eye catcher" 



			
				Mercynary hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Schlüsselloch (dazu fällt auch etwas ein  ich mein natürlich die Perspektive durch ein Schlüsselloch in einen vollkommen anderen Raum - im Sinne einer Wahrnehmung - zu blicken)



Auch ne klasse Idee! : )



			
				Mercynary hat gesagt.:
			
		

> eine Person die durch einen Bilderrahmen schaut und eine neue Landschaft 'betritt')



Ja, so'n Bild in der Art gibt's auch bei Photocase.de ...

@mercy: Welchen Thesaurus hast du denn verwendet?! 



			
				Markus Kolletzky hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> Erste Anlaufstelle für Thesaurus sollte immer noch http://wortschatz.uni-leipzig.de/ sein.



Okay, werd ich ab jetzt auch mal öfter nutzen, hatte ich noch nicht gekannt.



			
				Markus Kolletzky hat gesagt.:
			
		

> übertriebene Darstellung eines Horizonts (Fischaugeneffekt)



Auch ne gude Idee ...

Also vielen Dank für diese Ideen, wenn wir eine davon verwenden werdet ihr gebührend im Impressum genannt! 

Gruß,
Micha


----------



## Mercynary (28. März 2006)

> @mercy: Welchen Thesaurus hast du denn verwendet?!


Das Ganze nennt sich 'Dornseif, Der deutsche Sprachschatz nach Sachgruppen', 8. Auflage vom Verlag DeGruyter.
Also ein echtes wirkliches Buch.  Ist angeblich 'das' Referenzwerk unter den Thesauri.


----------



## tantebootsy (29. März 2006)

Mercynary hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das Ganze nennt sich 'Dornseif, Der deutsche Sprachschatz nach Sachgruppen', 8. Auflage vom Verlag DeGruyter.
> Also ein echtes wirkliches Buch.  Ist angeblich 'das' Referenzwerk unter den Thesauri.



Okay werde ich mir mal anschauen, gibt's zum Glück auch bei unserer Bibliothek. 

Achso, falls es andere auch interessiert, die's wie ich auch nicht gleich finden, Mercy, du hattest dich bissl vertippt. Es heißt: "Dornseiff, Der deutsche Wortschatz nach Sachgruppen".  

Danke nochma,
Micha


----------



## Suchfunktion (29. März 2006)

Hi,

ich weiss, ich kann dir nicht mit einer Metapher-Datenbank helfen,
aber die Idee, ein Auge zu nehmen und darauf eine Steinmauer (evtl. von unser ehemaligen mauer?) mit einem eingeschlagenen Loch zu spiegeln, finde ich klasse!

Damit kann man auch dieses "Horizont erweitern" Demonstrieren.
Und ausserdem sieht's cool aus


----------



## Mercynary (2. April 2006)

tantebootsy hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Achso, falls es andere auch interessiert, die's wie ich auch nicht gleich finden, Mercy, du hattest dich bissl vertippt. Es heißt: "Dornseiff, Der deutsche Wortschatz nach Sachgruppen".


 
Du hast Recht. Na ja, wie das eben ist mit der Rechtschreibung.


----------

